# Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz



## Rollora (14. April 2012)

*Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Wie Tom's Hardware zu berichten Weiß, ist es an der Amerikanischen Universität NV Stat gelungen, durch die Mischung von Graphen und Kupfer die Wärmeleitfähigkeit um 25% zu verbessern (im Vergleich zu reinem Kupfer). Da Graphen außerdem noch günstiger als Kupfer ist, würden die Kosten für Kühlkörper auch noch sinken. Man hätte theoretisch also günstigere und bessere Kühlkörper. 
Wermutstropfen ist jedoch, dass die Leitfähigkeit nicht durchgehend so gut ist: bei -23 °C ist sie zwar bei bbesagten 25%, bei 77 Grad sinds nur noch 15%. Aber immerhin besteht die möglichkeit günstiger und besser zu kühlen.

Persönliche Einschätzung: solange das Verfahren welches Kupfer&Graphen mischt nicht sauteuer ist, wäre es echt von Vorteil für uns alle wenn deswegen effizientere, günstiger Kühler rauskommen. Wenn der Effekt auch nicht allzu groß ausfallen wird, wegen verwendeter Wärmeleitpaste&Co.

Quelle: Graphen verbessert Kühlkörper-Effizienz um 25 Prozent

PS: Edit und Nachtrag:
Oben erwähnte 15% bei 77 Grad sind wohl doch pessimistisch geschätzt, denn da wurde nicht einberechnet, dass auch Kupfer bei 77 Grad anders leitet. Könnten also sogar mehr als 15% sein, das müssten die Physiker hier beantworten können zu denen ich mich leider nicht zähle.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Sind ja gute Neuigkeiten, für alle, auch für WaKü'ler 
Hoffe dass das bald von den Herstellern so gemacht wird.
Da sag noch einer das die Kühltechnik stagniert ...


----------



## GoldenMic (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Mhm noch leiser. Nom Nom Nom


----------



## euihyun2210 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Was sind Graphen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Interessante Sache... ob man davon wohl beim Endkunden jemals was hören wird? 


euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Was sind Graphen?


 Graphen ist eine Modifikation (Definierte Atomgitteranordnung) von Kohlenstoff, wie beispielsweise auch der Diamant.


----------



## Astimon (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Graphen ist eine einzelne Schicht von Graphit. Also nen planares Kohlenstoffgitter.


----------



## hetzel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Was sind Graphen?


 
Nicht "Graphen" das Plural von Graph sondern eine Kohlenstoffmodifikation.

siehe... Graphen


----------



## Astimon (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Laut meinem Tabellenbuch hat Kupfer folgende Wärmeleitfähigkeiten in W/mK bei den in Klammern angegeben Temperaturen in °C: 396 (77), 401 (27), 406 (-23).

Das bedeutet, dass die Wärmeleitfähigkeit vom Kupfer/Graphen bezüglich reinem Kupfer wie folgt besser ist: 11% (77), 15% (27), 26% (-23).

Da bei den Messungen an der Uni mit elektrolytischem Kupfer verglichen wurde, hab ich den Prozentwert für meine Berechnungen mit dem, der Uni ins Verhältnis gesetzt. Heraus kam eine um 1,4fach höhere Prozentzahl.

Im Endeffekt kommt das neue Graphen-Kupfer Material gegenüber elektrolytischen Kupfer auf folgende Verbesserungen bei der Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 15% (77), 21% (27), 36% (-23).


Die Berechnungen sind wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Also bewegen wir uns im für PC-Kühler relevanten Bereich bei etwa 15 - 20% Mehrleistung - das wäre ja schon sehr ordentlich


----------



## Pravasi (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Würde das bedeuten,die Temps gehen dann von 50° auf 40°runter?
Der Lüfter hat aber doch auch einen nicht unerheblichen(x?%) Anteil an der Gesamtkühlleistung...
Wie muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

und die Möchtegern wasser kühlungen von antec , corsair usw die wären dann überflüssig ^^ weil das was die dann an mehrleistung haben zu teuer wäre


entweder könnten die mit den gleichen lüftern von heute eine bessere kühlleistung erzeugen oder aber bei weniger lautstärke die gleiche leistung, udn dann noch weniger kosten als die jetzigen ? ^^ wäre doch was


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Würde das bedeuten,die Temps gehen dann von 50° auf 40°runter?
> Der Lüfter hat aber doch auch einen nicht unerheblichen(x?%) Anteil an der Gesamtkühlleistung...
> Wie muss man das verstehen?


 
Nein 

So viel wirds wohl nicht ausmachen,du kannst die Prozentwerte normalerweise nicht 1:1 in niedrigere Temperaturen umrechnen, da sind neben der Wärmeleitfähigkeit ja noch zahlreiche andere Faktoren dabei (Wärmeübergang von Chip zu Kühler und von Kühler zu Luft zum Beispiel) die sie da auch verändern wenn die temperauren (genauer die Temperaturdifferenzen) anders sind.

Was dabei rauskommen würde wäre dank automatischer Lüftersteuerungen (eigentlich sinds ja Regelungen bei GPUs...) nur, dass deine Karte unter Last weiterhin ihre 70°C hat (da die Regelung so ausgelegt ist dass sie diesen Wert möglichst hält), das Ganze aber bei weniger Luftstrom, also leiser, funktioniert.
Wahlweise kannst du den Lärm auch beibehalten und die karte ist dann vielleicht 5K kühler.


----------



## Superwip (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Verschiedene Kühler an unterschiedlichen CPUs profitieren natürlich auch unterschiedlich stark davon. Am stärksten profitieren Vollmetall-Kühler an CPUs mit sehr hoher Leistungsdichte (W/mm²), Wasserkühler und Heatepipe Kühler profitieren sicher etwas weniger.

Die höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit in einen Temperaturvorteil umrechnen ist nur schwer möglich, die Effektivität wird wohl am ehesten ein Praxistest zeigen


----------



## Amigo (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Echt interessant, könnte einiges bewegen am Markt... 
Letztendlich bleibt wirklich zu hoffen, dass sich evtl. günstigere Herstellungskosten auch im Endpreis wiederspiegeln.


----------



## Astimon (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Nur weil die Rohstoffe preiswerter sind, ist es die Herstellung noch lange nicht.
Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob man reines Kupfer in die Form der Bodenplatte pressen muss oder ob darein noch irgendwie Graphenschichten müssen.

Ich rechne mit einem höherem Preis für das Endprodukt, falls in einigen Jahren tatsächlich ein Kühler mit einer Bodenplatte aus dem Material herauskommen sollte.

Hat jemand Kontakt zum Militär? Die werden von diesem Material bestimmt als erstes profitieren.


----------



## Iceananas (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Für die "Erfindung" von dem Zeug haben zwei Russen ja sogar den Nobelpreis bekommen... wird also Zeit, dass man es auch mal einsetzt ^^


----------



## FreezerX (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Bei Luftkühlern ist der Effekt durch die erhöhte Wärmeleitung vermutlich sehr gering. 
Der größte Widerstand für die Wärmeabgabe ist der Wärmeübergang vom Metall zur Umgebungsluft, so dass der Einfluss der Wärmeleitung des Metalls nur zweitrangig ist.

Bei Wasserkühlern sollte der Effekt deutlich höher ausfallen, da der Widerstand für die Wärmeabgabe von Metall zum Wasser deutlich geringer ist und so die Wärmeleitung relativ an Einfluss gewinnt.


----------



## micsterni14 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

mal sehen was es in welchem zeitraum bringen wird. günstiger? wers glaubt...  mehrleistung, wäre bei gleichem preis natürlich super, da ja scheinbar auch die chipentwicklung zu sparsamer, kühler geht

die jetztige kühlerentwicklung führt für den ottonormalanwender in eine sackgasse

ps. warum denke ich die ganze zeit an den?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sauerland (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Na das ganze erinnert mich doch an so ein Ding, ich glaub es waren IBM oder Intel Leute die mit Diamaten im Nanobereich als Kühlfläche experimentierten und dabei die enorme Wärmeleitfähigkeit zur Verbesserung der Kühlung feststellten.

Das ganze ist wie immer nur eine Frage des Preises.

Zumindest scheint es doch noch so zu sein, dass Kupfer immer noch die preiswerteste Lösung darstellt.

Es gibt doch jetzt schon so einen Mamutkühler der mit einer speziellen Metalllegierung in den Heatpipes arbeitet. Von der Vortsellung hier hab ich ja gelesen, aber ob der auch von den Kunden nachgefragt wird, wer weiss da mehr.

Immer sollte der ja nicht gerade billig sein.

Und wenn man sich die heutigen Luftkühler für die CPU´s betrachtet, in welchem Preisbereich die sich teilweise bewegen, da können schon die günstigeren fertig Wakü´s mithalten. Eine H70 oder H80 zumindest kosten doch nicht mehr die Welt, sind Pflegeleicht und kühlen je nach eingesetztem(n) Lüfter(n) keineswegs schlecht.

Für Freunde von OC die nicht gerade zu den Freaks gehören, stellen sie allemal eine Lösung da. AMD zumindest bietet sie ja jetzt für die großen FX als Komplettset schon an und Intel wird sich bei seinen stärkeren Exemplaren dem bestimmt bald anschließen.

Ich hab damals auch mit einer einfachen Wakü ala 120er Radiator angefangen, was sehr leise war. Heute bin ich schon bei einem ausgebauten System angelangt und bereue es keineswegs, auch wenn es immer wieder mal das eine oder andere zu verbessern gibt. Trotzdem hab ich je nach Aussentemperatur (Dachgeschoss Wohnung) ein angemessen leises System.


Gruß


----------



## Verminaard (14. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Es  gibt doch jetzt schon so einen Mamutkühler der mit einer speziellen  Metalllegierung in den Heatpipes arbeitet. Von der Vortsellung hier hab  ich ja gelesen, aber ob der auch von den Kunden nachgefragt wird, wer  weiss da mehr.
> 
> Immer sollte der ja nicht gerade billig sein.



Meinst du den Danamics LMX Superleggera? Hier ein Test von CB.
War nicht ganz so dolle.

Ich persoenlich mag die ganzen Fertigkompaktwasserkuehlungen nicht. Praktisch wenn man wenig Platz hat, aber die optimale Positionierung des Radiators ist halt immer Problematisch. Gepaart mit den Lueftern.
Dann lieber einen guten Luftkuehler in den Regionen eines NH-D14 oder gleich ne ordentliche Wasserkuehlung.


----------



## meratheus (15. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Sollte sich die Serienproduktion wirklich lohnen glaube ich kaum daran daß sich dies bei dem Endpreis bemerkbar machen wird. Hier werden die Hersteller eher noch eine Möglichkeit sehen ihren Gewinn zu optimieren (Profitgier).


----------



## artjom 2033 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

fehlt nurnoch passende wärmeleitpaste im hexagonaldesign


----------



## Rollora (15. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*



artjom 2033 schrieb:


> fehlt nurnoch passende wärmeleitpaste im hexagonaldesign


oder du schmilzt mal kurz etwas silber zwischen CPU und Kühler rein


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> und die Möchtegern wasser kühlungen von antec , corsair usw die wären dann überflüssig ^^ weil das was die dann an mehrleistung haben zu teuer wäre
> 
> 
> entweder könnten die mit den gleichen lüftern von heute eine bessere kühlleistung erzeugen oder aber bei weniger lautstärke die gleiche leistung, udn dann noch weniger kosten als die jetzigen ? ^^ wäre doch was



Unlogisch der Vergleich mit den wasserkühlungen, auch diese können Ihre "kühlblöcke" mit Graphen mischen...
Und für nicht ganzkrassüberoc'ler reichen diese Wasserkühler längstens aus.
Es gibt Leute die haben einen intel 3930k + gtx680 was zum zocken längstens ausreicht - wieso dann übertakten? .. Die gtx680 hört man kaum und der wasserkühler von corsair kühlt die cpu allemal genug.


----------



## Blacktemplar (16. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

So hier mal was offizielles zum Thema Graphen: www.graphene.nat.uni-erlangen.de

Wer sucht findet bestimmt noch einige andere interessante Webseiten 

Zur Herstellung der Kühlkörper: vermutlich wird die Herstellung über die sogenannte Pulvermetallurgie realisiert. Dabei werden dann Kupfer- und Graphenpulver vermischt und dann in einem Sinterprozess verbunden. Die Pulverteilchen werden vorher auf ca 45-65 µm Größe gemahlen und in einer entsprechenden Form zu einem Grünkörper gepresst, anschliessend wird er dann bei hoher Temperatur und Druck gesintert. Hinterher entgratet und poliert. 
Die Pulvermetallurgie ist mittlerweile, von den Kosten her, den spanenden Verfahren (CNC-Fräsen) gleichgestellt. Es ist aber wie immer eine Frage der Menge. Der Kühlvorteil liegt im Moment eigentlich nur darin, das die Wärme besser von der CPU/GPU/NB etc. abgeleitet wird. Für Luftkühlung eher weniger interessant, da wie ein Vorposter schon anmerkte, der Wärmeübergang von dem Kühler zur Luft das Problem ist (Luft ist ein schlechter Wärmeleiter). Bei der WAKÜ siehts natürlich schon wesentlich interessanter aus  

So das soll erstmal zum technischen Aspekt reichen.

Gruß Black


----------



## RolfRui (17. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*



Rollora schrieb:


> Persönliche Einschätzung: solange das Verfahren welches Kupfer&Graphen mischt nicht sauteuer ist, wäre es echt von Vorteil für uns alle



Du meinst sicher : 
Sobald das Verfahren welches Kupfer&Graphen mischt nicht mehr so sauteuer sein wird, wäre es echt von Vorteil für uns alle.


----------



## Cuddleman (18. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> So hier mal was offizielles zum Thema Graphen: www.graphene.nat.uni-erlangen.de
> 
> Wer sucht findet bestimmt noch einige andere interessante Webseiten
> 
> ...


 
Wobei bei Wasserkühlung, am Wärmetauscher das gleiche Problem der Wärmeübertragung stattfindet, da hier, als letztes wärmeaufnehmendes Element, wieder die Luft zum Zuge kommt. 

Nur kann man die Kühlfläche erheblich größer gestallten, wenn der Wärmetauscher außerhalb des Gehäuses platziert wird und einem Silent-PC bei Vollast wesentlich näher kommt.


----------



## Rollora (18. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*



RolfRui schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher :
> Sobald das Verfahren welches Kupfer&Graphen mischt nicht mehr so sauteuer sein wird, wäre es echt von Vorteil für uns alle.


 Jein: ich meinte: hoffen wir, dass das Verfahren welches die Mischung macht, nicht sauteuer ist.
Aber natürlich stimmt im Folgeschluss deine Aussage auch, sollte das Verfahren über die Zeit günstiger werden.


----------



## Sauerland (19. April 2012)

*AW: Graphen im Kühler führt zu bis zu 25% höherer Kühlereffizienz*

Ich möchte doch mal behaupten, dass eine Cosair H80 z.B. für CPUs ala FX-81xx eine optimalere Kühlmethode darstellt als ein normale Luftkühler. Das selbe dürfte dann für die Energie fressenden Intel CPUs gelten, auch wenn dort der Weg zu sparsameren Modelle weitaus besser aussieht.

Bei Plant3dnow hat man ja bei den Tests des FX-81xx unter anderem festgestellt das dieser unter der Luftkühlung je nach Modell mit Macken behaftet sein soll, was wohl eben auf die thermische Entwicklung innerhalb der CPU zurück zuführen wäre. Hier nagt ja leider auch Intel bei den Power Modellen an den selben Problemen weshalb die ja auch eine Auslieferung mit eine, Wasserkühler ins Auge fasten.

Die Frage stellt sich allerdings, wie eine derartige Legierung dann wieder auf das Kühlmedium (Wasser) reagiert. Nicht umsonst sind ja je nach verbauten Wasserkühler entsprechende Zusätze notwenig um das Problem der Oxidation zu umgehen. Ich kann mich noch sehr genau aun die Kupfer/Alu Kühlsysteme erinnern, welche sehr schnell wegen eben dieser Korrosion zu Problemen führten.
Übrigens, eine H80 in einem heutigen Gehäuse zu verbauen, stellt mit Sicherheit kein Problem dar, denn der 120er Radiator lässt sich wunderbar am hinteren Luftauslass montieren, womit noch nicht einmal die Zirkulation der Luft im Gehäuse behindert wird. 
Ob eben derartige Kühllösungen jedoch auf ein derart spezielles Material beim Kühler angewiesen sind, mag ich wiederum bezweifeln, den selbst eine 5% bessere Kühlwirkung schlägt dort nicht so sehr ins Kontor wie ggf. angepasste Lüfter für den Radiator.


Gruß


----------

